# Musics like Shostakovich 15?



## snoozer (Dec 2, 2014)

Any good recommended musics or musicians that has similar aspects of Shostakovich sym 15?

It's one of my favorite and I like listening to it while I think about something.

It has calm philosophical aspects and also gives me catharsis..

I'm looking for symphony(or with similar size) that I could enjoy on quiet nights

I don't know if I would be comfortable with really heavy atonal musics though since I do enjoy melodic parts of Shos.15


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2014)

I have no idea what you mean by "really heavy atonal musics," so I would not be able to know what to avoid.

Otherwise, I'm not sure I'm comfortable with the idea of listening to music in order to be comfortable.

Anyway, tell us more about the "similar aspects" thing, maybe. Though, I must say, you _do_ already have Shostakovich's symphony no. 15. And anything other than Shostakovich's symphony no. 15, even another symphony by Shostakovich (like no. 4, which 15 references), is going to be itself and not Shostakovich's symphony no. 15.

There are lots of big, complex symphonies. From after 15 and before. i wouldn't know where to start. And if I did (Nielsen and Pettersson), I wouldn't have any confidence that you'd like them as well as you like Shostakovich's no. 15. Nothing will give you the same experience, that's for sure.


----------



## snoozer (Dec 2, 2014)

some guy said:


> I have no idea what you mean by "really heavy atonal musics," so I would not be able to know what to avoid.
> 
> Otherwise, I'm not sure I'm comfortable with the idea of listening to music in order to be comfortable.
> 
> ...


I edited the post 

by heavy atonical music I mean like Schoenberg or musics that's wholly consisted of atonical parts


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

Shostakovich Second Cello Concerto, which is not as well known as it's predecessor, inhabits the same sound world as the 15th Symphony.


----------



## SeptimalTritone (Jul 7, 2014)

snoozer said:


> It has calm philosophical aspects and also gives me catharsis..
> 
> I'm looking for symphony(or with similar size) that I could enjoy on quiet nights


Go through all of Mahler's symphonies in the order that he wrote them!


----------



## snoozer (Dec 2, 2014)

SeptimalTritone said:


> Go through all of Mahler's symphonies in the order that he wrote them!


already done


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

some guy said:


> I have no idea what you mean by "really heavy atonal musics," so I would not be able to know what to avoid.
> 
> Otherwise, I'm not sure I'm comfortable with the idea of listening to music in order to be comfortable.
> 
> ...


I think what Snoozer meant to convey was that he likes Modernism, but prefers Composers that are more conservative in their tonal orientation.


----------



## snoozer (Dec 2, 2014)

Triplets said:


> I think what Snoozer meant to convey was that he likes Modernism, but prefers Composers that are more conservative in their tonal orientation.


kind of what I was trying to say thanks


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Among the pieces with some similiarities (I´m thinking especially of the separated percussive effects, polyphonic wind interludes & some long-drawn, lyrical episodes), candidates could be

- Maxwell-Davies: _Klee Pictures _for orchestra 



- Pärt:_ Symphony no.1_ 



- Schnittke: _Concerto Grosso no.1_ 



- Martinu: _Parables no.3_ 



- Penderecki: _Symphony no.1_ 




I think there´s a chance you´ll also like Lajtha´s Symphonies 4 



 and 9 (not on you-tube), as well as Holmboe´s Symphony no.1 (not on you-t). They are more folksy and naive though, Lajtha´s 9th being darker however. Ferencsik´s recording of the two Lajtha works is better than Pasquet´s.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Triplets said:


> Shostakovich Second Cello Concerto, which is not as well known as it's predecessor, inhabits the same sound world as the 15th Symphony.


I don't rembember it perfectly, but I think this is a good suggestion, at least considering the slow second movement of the symphony.


----------



## SeptimalTritone (Jul 7, 2014)

You'd probably like Messiaen's Turangalila symphony, Des Canyons aux etoiles, etc.

Stravinsky is great too Symphony of Psalms (this is such a great piece), Violin Concerto, and Threni (yeah I know it's 12-tone but it's nevertheless pretty accessible).

I think Shostakovitch's 4th symphony is one of his best (much better than the overrated 5th).

Sibelius is good too. I've only heard his even numbered symphonies the 2nd, 4th, and 6th so far but they're very very good. Quite different from Mahler and Shostakovitch.

Norgard is good for a modern symphonist with a conservative bent. I.e. symphony 3.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

norman bates said:


> I don't rembember it perfectly, but I think this is a good suggestion, at least considering the slow second movement of the symphony.


I have just bought the new recording by Cellist Trul Mork and have been playing it quite a bit


----------



## Markbridge (Sep 28, 2014)

snoozer said:


> Any good recommended musics or musicians that has similar aspects of Shostakovich sym 15?....It has calm philosophical aspects and also gives me catharsis..


My first thought was Nielsen's 6th. However, I'm not sure it would qualify as being "catharsis". There certainly is humor in it, however.

Mahler's 7th is another with humor (the last movement is like one big raspberry).

Ive's 2nd also ends with a raspberry (I almost forgot about that).

I'm not sure if I'm approaching this correctly. Sorry if I missed your point.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

SeptimalTritone said:


> Go through all of Mahler's symphonies in the order that he wrote them!


I've done this a few times.....when the porn channel was off-line due to technical reasons.


----------



## SeptimalTritone (Jul 7, 2014)

hpowders said:


> I've done this a few times.....when the porn channel was off-line due to technical reasons.


The way you use the word "channel" is so old fashioned.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

SeptimalTritone said:


> The way you use the word "channel" is so old fashioned.


Only because I am trying to make this palatable to my conservative readership.


----------



## musicrom (Dec 29, 2013)

Don't know for sure that you'll like it, and I only just discovered it, but:

*Einar Englund* - _Symphony No. 4 "Nostalgic"_





There are moments in this piece that remind me a lot of the characteristics of Shostakovich's 15th, especially the 2nd and 4th movements. I've also listened to Englund's Cello and Piano Concerti; I think they have some elements of Shostakovich as well.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

SeptimalTritone said:


> The way you use the word "channel" is so old fashioned.


That's an attack on the more mature members of TC.

Being serious, tv's still have channels. On my cable system, ESPN is on channel 8 and 252(HD). If I didn't call them channels, what word would be more up-to-date?


----------



## snoozer (Dec 2, 2014)

musicrom said:


> Don't know for sure that you'll like it, and I only just discovered it, but:
> 
> *Einar Englund* - _Symphony No. 4 "Nostalgic"_
> 
> ...


EXACTLY what I was looking for!!! any more composer suggestions on this kind please??!!


----------



## musicrom (Dec 29, 2013)

snoozer said:


> EXACTLY what I was looking for!!! any more composer suggestions on this kind please??!!


Unfortunately I'm not very well-versed on 20th century music. I happened upon Englund once and enjoyed it, and I thought it fit pretty well with what you wanted. I could suggest a couple other composers, but I don't know that they would necessarily be what you're looking for:

- Berthold Goldschmidt
- Nikolai Lopatnikoff

Both of these composers are pretty obscure, as far as I know, but there seems to be some music of theirs on YouTube. I found both of them, as well as Englund, through Pandora, and I always grouped these 3 composers together for some reason. Perhaps you'll find similar qualities, I don't know.


----------

